# handling questions



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

any ideas on how to improve handling on my b14 without lowering or bigger rims?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

sway bars


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

front strut tower brace..


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

1 Tires
2 Struts and shocks
3 Swaybars
4 Alignment
5 Strut Bars

You can argue the order of 2-4 but tires matter the most.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1) Alignment
2) Tires
3) Swaybars
4) Strut bar(s)
5) Struts/shocks
6) Springs
7) Urethane bushings

My 2¢.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks guys! is there any thing in the way of better springs also that dont effect ride height? a fiend in erie pa says that he knows a company that will make custom springs, to any weight i want, but i know nothing about suspention.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Bend your rear bar to Zero Toe

people are working on Hypercoils for b14's that lower very little and are a lot stiffer

O


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ground Control coilovers should allow you to keep the stock ride height, and you get to choose the spring rates.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *Bend your rear bar to Zero Toe
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.shtml


----------

